# Beztēma >  4 dzīslu elektrības kabelis

## Slowmo

Ja jāpieslēdz 3 fāzu patērētājs, kuram nulles vads nav nepieciešams bet ir zemējums, vai neskaitīsies "sliktais tonis", ja pie zemējuma klemmes skrūvēšu zilo vadu? Pēc būtības jau zemējums tā pati nulle vien ir, jo skapī, no kurienes kabelis tiks vilkts, abi vadi tāpat savienoti kopā. Vilkt 5 dzīslu kabeli un vienu dzīslu nepievienot man kaut kā neliekas prātīgi  ::

----------


## Gints_lv

Ja nulle netiek slogota tad tā ir tā pati zeme. Nēsmu nekad mācijies par elektriķi ( autoelektrikis neskaitās ), bet ir apmēram ir 30-40 gadu prakse. Kā to esmu veicis nezinu?

----------


## Isegrim

Priekš tā ir green/yellow. Zila ir viena no fāzēm (red/yellow/blue). Darīt jau var visu ko, tikai boss, to pamanījis, teiktu - aizej uz ofisu pēc algas un esi brīvs, rīt vairs nenāc! Skapī jābūt divām atsevišķām šīnām - 'neutral' (melnie vadi) un 'earth' (strīpainie zaļdzeltenie). Neitrāle - no energokompānijas, zeme - lokālais kontūrs.

----------


## ivog

> Priekš tā ir green/yellow. Zila ir viena no fāzēm (red/yellow/blue). Darīt jau var visu ko, tikai boss, to pamanījis, teiktu - aizej uz ofisu pēc algas un esi brīvs, rīt vairs nenāc! Skapī jābūt divām atsevišķām šīnām - 'neutral' (melnie vadi) un 'earth' (strīpainie zaļdzeltenie). Neitrāle - no energokompānijas, zeme - lokālais kontūrs.


 Protams, zemei (lokālais kontrūrs) tajā skapī jābūt savienotai ar neitrāli.

----------


## Airis

> Zila ir viena no fāzēm (red/yellow/blue)


 Kurā valstī ir tāds vadu krāsojums? Latvijā fāzes vadu krāsas var būt: brūna, melna, pelēka. Neitrāle - zila, zemējums - zaļi dzeltens.
Tēmas autoram, ja gribi lai viss būtu smuki pēc krāsām, uztin zilajam vadam zaļi-dzeltenu izolācijas lenti, vai uzmauc tādas krāsas termo cauruli, un neviens "boss" nepiesies, par to, ka kaut kas nav pareizi.

----------


## Isegrim

Apvienotajā Karalistē jeb UK. Kaut gan arī tur pēdējos gados sācis parādīties muļķīgais _Jevrejsavienības_ krāsu salikums. Mazliet žēl, jo britu standarti bija labākais un drošākais, kas uz šīs grēcīgās pasaules bija izdomāts. 
Boss vēlēja paņemt no noliktavas visu krāsu lentas (tsk. balto, marķēšanai). Dies' pas' uztīt zilu lentu uz sarkanā vada vai otrādi! Pie krāsām nevar pieturēties, vienīgi _krimpējot_ visādus ar _fuckin' plastic_ apdarinātus uzgaļus (lugs), jo sarkanā krāsa nozīmē 1,5 sqmm, zilā un dzeltenā attiecīgi 2,5 un 6 sqmm.

----------


## Airis

> Mazliet žēl, jo britu standarti bija labākais un drošākais, kas uz šīs grēcīgās pasaules bija izdomāts


 A kas tad angļu standartā, ir tas drošākais, salīdzinājuma ar parējās Eiropas standartiem? Vai tās būtu angļu dakšiņas, kuras var iespraust tikai vienā viedā? Nu nez vai tas kaut cik būtiski paaugstina elektrodrošību. Elektroiekārtai, kura darbojas no vienas fāzes, jau ir pilnīgi vienalga, pie kura tai būs fāze, bet pie kura – nulle. Un, ja notiks kāda avārija, tad drošība būs atkarīga no tā vai tiks izsists drošinātājs (automāts), nevis no tā pie kuras spailes ir pievienota fāze. 
Vadu krāsai arī ir maza saistīta ar drošību, ja vien ir kāds vienots standarts, kuru visi ievēro: ražotāji, montētāji.

P.S. Tūlīt atnāks kāds „amerikānis” un teiks, ka viņu standarti ir tie labākie un drošāki, un ka pareizās mērvienības ir colla, jūdze, psi, mph un viss pērnējais ir nepareizi un nedroši.

----------


## Slowmo

> ja gribi lai viss būtu smuki pēc krāsām, uztin zilajam vadam zaļi-dzeltenu izolācijas lenti, vai uzmauc tādas krāsas termo cauruli, un neviens "boss" nepiesies, par to, ka kaut kas nav pareizi.


 Īstenībā man kāreiz tāda doma vēlāk ienāca prātā. Ir jau, protams, šis viss tāds sīkums, kas praktiski neko nemaina, bet nu tāpat gribējās dzirdēt, kā praksē dara šādā gadījumā.

Tas, ka uz krāsām nevar paļauties, tas tiesa. Kad pagājušajā vasarā rozetes virtuvē mainīju, vienai no rozetēm uz zaļi-dzeltenā vada bija fāze, bet zeme uz zilā vai melnā (neatceros vairs). Labi, ka pirms slēgšanas ar indikatoru pārbaudīju.

----------


## ansius

pie mums ieraudzīsi visus iespējamos murgus, un ne grama drošības.

Angļu sistēma ir droša, un ir nozīme kurā virzienā iesprauž, t.i. vai nule un fāze nesamainās vietām, jo par to piedomā iekārtu konstruktori. otra lieta par ko cepuri nost angļu priekšā ir lokālais drošinātājs, slēdzis un cilpas shēma (vienīgi par cilpu ir problēmas no apskaņošanas viedokļa, fonu dēļ... tas gan specifisks gadījums). Amerikāņu sistēma ir nedroša un viņi paši to atzīst, tikai viņiem glābiņš ir 110V, kas ir labi un slikti reizē.

par krāsu jaukšanu, ir vēsturiski dažādi standarti un tapēc ir sajukums, padomju laikā jebkas krāsains ir fāze, zeme vispār retums - attiecīgi, "elektriķi" kas nav izglītojušies u.c. pašdarbnieki regulāri savieno dzelteni-zaļo ar fāzi. Savu laiku sadzīves tehnikas remontā ar to saskāros ļoti bieži. vārdu salikums pie kā būt īpaši uzmanīgam ir "sertificēts elektriķis"  ::  nopietni, piemēram, elektriskā plīts kam masa ir pie fāzes un pus metra attālumā izlietne.  ::  paldies Dievam, pie pirmās sūdzības, ka sit pa nagiem, nelaime tika novērsta - nevienam negadījās uzlikt roku uz plīts un izlietnes reizē...

EU oficiālais krāsu kodējums secībai brūns/melns/pelēks fāzēm, zils - neitrālei, zaļi dzeltenais - zemei. Zilais fāzei ir vecais UK un Amerikas puses piegājiens, taču manuprāt tas ir neloģiski. Par augstspriegumu - nemācēšu teikt, nav saskarsme bijusi, bet cik esmu ievērojis, fāzes parasti apzīmē ar krāsām, zemi ar melnu vai zilu, zaļi-dzeltenais vai zaļais - kā parasti zeme.

tak kaut vai wiki paskatieties nevis filozofējiet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-p...er#Color_codes

----------


## AndrisZ

"sodien palīdzēju uzstādīt vienu krievijā ražotu iekārtu. No iekārtas nāk kabelis 4 vadi- zils, melns, un divi vienādi brūni. Ko kur slēgt? Atlika vien raut vaļā vadības skapīti un skatīties kur kas pievienots. ::

----------


## Isegrim

Skumjais stāsts - elektriķis Fedja rozetē savieno zemējumu ar neitrāli (gan jau kāds cits Fedja šo neitrāli kaut kur (vismaz pie apakšstacijas transformatora) būs iezemējis). Tad trešais Fedja, skaitītāju mainot, pie reizes samaina arī aizejošos galus. Kādu brīdi nekas nenotiek. Tad babene, vienu roku uz sava kompjutera korpusa turot, ar otru ņemsies grozīt apkures konvektoram krānu...  ::  
Lai arī neviens neliedz savā objektā neitrāli atkārtoti zemēt, angļiem vienmēr tika izveidota 'tīrā zeme' (pēc vajadzības 3-4-5 stieņi 6 m dziļumā tiek drebināti gruntī), kas tikai aizsardzībai paredzēta, un uz kuras lielo šīnu sanāca visi 'green/yellow striped'.

----------


## Tārps

> Apvienotajā Karalistē jeb UK. Kaut gan arī tur pēdējos gados sācis parādīties muļķīgais _Jevrejsavienības_ krāsu salikums. Mazliet žēl, jo britu standarti bija labākais un drošākais, kas uz šīs grēcīgās pasaules bija izdomāts. 
> Boss vēlēja paņemt no noliktavas visu krāsu lentas (tsk. balto, marķēšanai). Dies' pas' uztīt zilu lentu uz sarkanā vada vai otrādi! Pie krāsām nevar pieturēties, vienīgi _krimpējot_ visādus ar _fuckin' plastic_ apdarinātus uzgaļus (lugs), jo sarkanā krāsa nozīmē 1,5 sqmm, zilā un dzeltenā attiecīgi 2,5 un 6 sqmm.


    Tos krimplētos uzgaļus viens razotājs ražo ( vismaz cik es zinu) trīs dažādām valstu grupām. Atkarībā no tā kurai valstu grupai uzgaļi ražoti, mainās arī krāsas. Tam pašam 1,5 sqmm var būt sarkans, dzeltens vai melns.
   Kamēr Latvijā būs kabeļi no visas pasaules, tikmēr krāsu varianti un kombinācijas būs visdažādākās. Galvenais ir dzeltenzaļo pie korpusiem likt, un nekādā gadījumā ne kā strāvu nesošo.
  Par tiem Angļu labumiem - esmu redzējis, nu tādu ūdeni no UK, ka vieglāk bija to visu apgriezt un izsviest, un vilkt no jauna. Jā, starp citu, neaizmirstiet , kas Indija ir un paliek priekš angļiem! Daudz elektromateriālu nāk tieši no turienes. Es ilgi nevarēju saprast kur angļu iekārtās rodas 2,0  , 3,0 sqmm vadi, līdz apskatījos vadu šķērsgriezumus Indijai.

----------


## ivog

> Skumjais stāsts - elektriķis Fedja rozetē savieno zemējumu ar neitrāli (gan jau kāds cits Fedja šo neitrāli kaut kur (vismaz pie apakšstacijas transformatora) būs iezemējis). Tad trešais Fedja, skaitītāju mainot, pie reizes samaina arī aizejošos galus. Kādu brīdi nekas nenotiek. Tad babene, vienu roku uz sava kompjutera korpusa turot, ar otru ņemsies grozīt apkures konvektoram krānu...  
> Lai arī neviens neliedz savā objektā neitrāli atkārtoti zemēt, angļiem vienmēr tika izveidota 'tīrā zeme' (pēc vajadzības 3-4-5 stieņi 6 m dziļumā tiek drebināti gruntī), kas tikai aizsardzībai paredzēta, un uz kuras lielo šīnu sanāca visi 'green/yellow striped'.


 Jaunajās instalācijās (un arī LEK standartā tas ir noteikts) ka neitrāle nedrīkst tikt savienota caur skaitītāja spailēm. Tā ir viena no lietām, kuru man ir izdevies iedzīvināt uzņēmumā, kurā strādāju. Diemžēl sadaļņu ražotāji, arī Jauda, joprojām dažu tipu sadalnēs shēmo pa vecam, bet nu tādas lietas nevar izmainīt uzreiz, tam vajag laiku ...

----------


## Airis

> Angļu sistēma ir droša, un ir nozīme kurā virzienā iesprauž, t.i. vai nulle un fāze nesamainās vietām, jo par to piedomā iekārtu konstruktori.


 Kuras tad ir tās *mājsaimniecībā* izmantojamās elektroiekārtas, kurām ir no svara, pie kura klemmes ir pievienota fāze, bet pie kuras nulle? Protams, ja tā ir trīs fāzu elektriskā plīts, tad tur ir svarīgi, kur ir pievienota nulle, bet kur fāzes, bet trīs fāzu elektrība jau tā visas rozetes no dzimšanas ir tādas, kuras var iespraust tikai vienā veidā. Vienīgā vienfāžu elektroiekārta, ko varu iedomāties, kurai varbūt arī būtu svarīga fāzes / nulles pievienojums ir rozetē iesprausta nakts lampiņa ar vienpolīgu slēdzi (slēdzis var sanākt nulles vadā un mainot lampiņu var iebāzt pirkstu patronā un dabūt pa nagiem). Un tas arī viss - nekas vairāk nenāk prātā.

Ja angļiem zemēšanai tiešām tiek izmantota "tīrā zeme" (bez savienošanas vienā punktā ar neitrāli), tad tie "labākie un drošākie britu standarti" pārvēršas par visnedrošākajiem, kādus vien var iedomāties. Gan tāpēc, ka ar "tīru zemi" ir ļoti grūti un dārgi dabūt mazu zemējuma pārejas pretestību (40A drošinātājam vajag < 2 omi), gan tāpēc, ka ir dārgi un sarežģīti visu laiku kontrolēt zemējuma pretestību (vasarā viena pretestība, ziemā cita).

----------


## Zigis

> Kuras tad ir tās *mājsaimniecībā* izmantojamās elektroiekārtas, kurām ir no svara, pie kura klemmes ir pievienota fāze, bet pie kuras nulle?


 Piemēram gāzes apkures katlu elektronika

----------


## Airis

> Piemēram gāzes apkures katlu elektronika


 Un kas tad notiks, ja gāzes apkures katlam samainīs vietām fāzi ar nulli? Kura ir tā apkures katla elektronikas detaļa, kura reaģē uz fāzes / nulles pievienojumu? Kā pieviento to gāzes kaltlu, vietās kur ir "vecā elektrība" - ir 2 fāzes (230V), bet nulles nav vispār?

Ražotāji uz daudzām elektroiekārtām raksta pie kuras klemmes jāievieno fāze, bet pie kuras nulle, kaut arī nekāda tehniska iemesla tam nav. Vienīgais iemesls tam ir tāds, ka kaut kas jau pie tām klemmēm ir jāraksta, un vieglā ir uzrakstīt tieši: „šeit – fāzes, šeit – nulle”, nekā rakstīt neko neizsakošus apzīmējumus (A1, A2) un pēc tam instrukcijā rakstīt skaidrojumu, ka abi izvadi ir līdzvērtīgi. Nu varbūt arī drusku „smukāk izskatās”, ja elektroiekārtā, vienpolīgi releji ieslēdz fāzi, nevis nulli. Elektrotehniski tam nav gan nekādas nozīmes.

----------


## next

> Piemēram gāzes apkures katlu elektronika


 Aha, tepat forumaa jezga bija:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/338...hlight=junkers

----------


## Airis

"Vecajai elektrībai" kā tādai nav nekādas vainas. Ja viss ir ideāli izbūvēts, tad tāda elektrība ir drošāka (paņemto vienu vadu rokā, elektrības triecienu nedabūsi) par elektrību, kur viens no vadiem ir sazemēts. Iemesls kāpēc no šis, it kā drošākās, izolētās elektrības sistēmas pasaule atteicās, ir iekš tā, ka ja sistēmā ir liela, tad to vairs nav iespējams izkontrolēt. Ja normālos apstākļos „vecajai elektrībai” nekur nav savienoja ar zemi, tad dēļ šis izolētības no zemes, nav iespējams konstatēt, kad un kur ir notikusi avārija – fāzes vads ir savienojies ar zemi. Drošinātāju jau šādas avārijas gadījumā neizsitīs.
Apmēram tas pats ir zemēšanai izmantot „tīro zemi”, kurai nav tieša kontakta ar elektrotīkla neitrāli. Pat, ja tas zemējums ir uzbūvēts ideāli (pretestība < 4 omi), šādam zemējuma nav aizsardzības pret zemējuma bojājumu (zagļi nozaga zemējuma vadu, vai rokot tranšeju traktorists sabojāja zemējuma kontūra izvadu un par to nevienam nepateica). Zemējuma bojājuma gadījumā vienīgais bojājuma signalizators būs pirmais līķis, kurš radīsies pieskaroties bojātās elektroiekārtas metāla korpusam. Ja zemēšanai tiek izmantots zemējums, kur tas vienā punktā ir savienots ar neitrāli, tad pat, ja traktorists būs pilnībā iznīcinājis zemējumu, elektroiekārta tik un tā būs sazemēta caur neitrāli un avārijas gadījumā tā vienkārši atslēgsies, jo tiks izsists drošinātājs. Vieglāk tomēr ir 1x3 gados pārbaudīt atkārtotā zemējuma stāvokli, nekā taisīt kaut kādu baigi gudro sistēmu, kura nepārtraukti mēra zemējuma stāvokli un uztraukties par to, ka vasara ir pārāk karsta, zeme izžuva un zemējuma pretestība palielinājās virs kritiskā līmeņa („tīrai zemei” katrs oms ir no svara. Pretestības palielināšanās pat par 1 omu, jau var būt kritiski elektrodrošībai).
Jā, jā, protams, var jau visu to elektrosistēmu ar „tīro zemi”, piebāzt pilnu ar noplūdes automātiem, bet kāda tad ir jēga no tik dārgas un nedrošas sistēmas?
Es pat nerunāju par to, ka elektrosistēmai ar „tīro zemi” nav aizsardzības pret pārspriegumu, kurš varētu rasties nulles pārrāvuma gadījumā.

----------


## Isegrim

Vidējā pretestība zemējuma kontūram šiem parasti bija ap 0,3 Ω. Dārgs pasākums - 70 sqmm green/yellow, kaparoti stieņi, bronzas klamperi, kapara bultskrūves, kapara šīnas starp stieņiem 0,5 m dziļumā (tranšejas jārok), kontrolaciņas (kam 5 tonnas jātur) virs stieņu galiem. Un šur tur dēļ pārliekas centības lika atdalošos transformatorus (atkal izolēta sistēma!). Tepat Rīgā mazajās telefona centrālēs (t.s. 'iznesumos' - RSU) šie salikuši 2,5 kW trafiņus. 
Par neitrāli - pat negribas domāt par riebeklībām, kas notiek pēc tās 'atrūsēšanas'. Ja guļamrajonā tā ir, kā ir (retais pirmajā stāvā izurbies uz pagrabu un tur kaut ko zemē iedzinis), tad, sev māju ceļot, neparedzēt atkārtotu zemējumu noteikti nav prātīgi. Savā saimniecībā uzliku atdalošo trafiņu (ar atsevišķām prim/sec spolēm, katru uz savas serdes daļas, ekrāns pa vidu)  audiosistēmai (tai, kurā vinila atskaņotājs), tāpat 'tīro zemi' šīs sistēmas barošanas filtram (ekrāns, caurvada kondensatori). Beidzot var klausīties!

----------


## Tārps

Nezinu, kā UK, bet vecajās labajās Eiropas valstīs to zemes kabeļdzīslu velk jau no TP. Zeme un nulle ir nodalītas.  Mūsu Latvenergo apzināti pateica, ka pie mums tā pagaidām nebūs. Tad nu iznāk, ka strādājam ar Eiropas iekārtām un tehnoloģijām krievu sistēmā. Varēja jau nu jaunos tīklus veidot ar 5 dzīslām, bet jo projām visi lielie barošanas kabeļi ir 4 dzīslu.

----------


## Airis

Zemējumam elektrosistēmās 230/400V ar cieši zemētu neitrāli ir šādas funkcijas:Izsist drošinātāju, ja elektroiekārtas bojājuma gadījumā fāzes spriegums nokļūst uz iekārtas strāvu vadošām daļām (metāla korpusa)
Pārsprieguma aizsardzība, kas var rasties nulles vada bojājuma gadījumā
Potenciālu izlīdzināšana, starp zemētām elektroiekārtām, citām zemētām metāla konstrukcijām un zemi.
Funkciju „izsist drošinātāju” primāri nodrošina zemējuma kontūra savienošana ar neitrāli vienā punktā. Drošinātāja ātrai izsišanai vajag 3x lielāku strāvu par drošinātāja nominālu (automātam 1,5x). Ja zemējums ir savienots ar neitrāli, tad īsslēguma strāvu nosaka vienīgi vara (alumīnija) vadu pretestība, kas ir ļoti niecīga. „Tīras zemes” gadījumā īsslēgumu strāvu nosaka zemējuma pārejas pretestība, kas jau ir mērāma omos.
Būtībā vissvargīgākā zemējuma funkcijas ir „pārsprieguma aizsardzība”. Ja nulles vads ir atkārtoti iezemēts, tad tā bojājuma gadījumā nulles funkciju pildīs zemējuma kontūrs un pārspriegums nebūs tāds, lai sabojātu elektroiekārtas.
Ierīkot elektroapgādi, velkot jau no transformatora 5 dzīslas nav lielas jēgas (jēga tam ir priekš kabeļu ražotājiem un tirgotājiem). Šā vai tā nullei ir vajadzīgs atkārtotais zemējums, kurš aizsargātu pret pārspriegumu (5 dzīslas negarantē to, ka zemes racēji nesabojās kabeļa nulles vadu). Gan jau, ka te visi zina, kas notiek, ja tiek bojāts nulles vads objektam, kuram ir trīs fāzes.
Tas pats ir ar „tīro zemi” – tā neaizsargā pret pārspriegumu nulles pārāvuma gadījumā.
Jā, jā, protams, atkal var piebāzt sadales skapi pilnu ar papildus drošības automātiem (noplūdes automātiem, pārsprieguma aizsardzības automātiem, pretzibens aizsardzības automātiem), tik kaut kā muļķīgi sanāk, ka tas viss ir vajadzīgs vienīgi dēļ tā, kāds pirms 100 gadiem izdomāja, ka savienot zemējuma kontūru ar zemēto neitrāli nav droši.

----------


## Tārps

Tas tāds "murdziņš" par pārsprieguma aizsardzību. Pārspriegums ir pavisam cita lieta.
Dīvaini gan. Lielākajā daļā Eiropas 5 dzīslu kabeļus lietot ir izdevīgi, bet mazajā Latvijā nē. Pat daļā PSRS lietoja neitrāli ar zemi nesaistošos tīklus - un tikai drošības apsvērumu dēļ.
Manuprāt, šeit ir nevis tirgotāju ieinteresētība, bet gan šeit ierunājies viens no monopolista pārstāvjiem. Un monopolists,
kā jau teicu, izlēmis citādi.

----------


## Airis

Runa nav jau nav par to lietot vai nelietot 5 dzīslu kabeļus. Protams, ka tie ir jālieto, tur kur tie ir vajadzīgi. Par trīs dzīslu kabeļu vilkšanu pat nav runa – elektroinstalācijai to vajag vilkt visur, pat tad, ja uz doto brīdi elektroiekārtai nevajag zemējumu.
 Runa ir par to, cik lietderīgi ir vilt 5 dzīslas no transformatora uz patērētāju.
Un par pārspriegumu runājot, nav jau nemaz tik daudz iemeslu,  kuri var radīt pārspriegumu: zibens iesper gaisvada  līnijā, zemsprieguma vadiem uzkrīt virsū augstsprieguma vadu, nulles vada pārrāvums.  Atkārtotais zemējums, vismaz Latvijā, ir tas veids kā aizsargāties pret nulles pārrāvuma radīto pārspriegumu, neliekto papildus aizsardzības automātus. Pret zibens aizsardzībai tiek izmantoti gan sadalēs montējami  automāti, gan izolatoru kāšu zemēšana (lai kam ir arī vēl kādi papildus "razjadņiki"). Pret augstsprieguma vadu uzkrišanu uz zemsprieguma vadiem laikam jau nekas neglābs.

Ja pienākošais kabelis līdz patērētājam ir ierakts zemē, tad 99,9% gadījumu tam nedraud zibens iesperšana, vai austsprieguma iekļūšana zemsprieguma tīklā, bet to kabeli apdraud visādi zemes racēji. Tur pat nevajag nulles dzīslu pārraut, pilnīgi pietiek mazliet sabojāt izolāciju, lai ar laiku mitrums saēstu nulles vadu, un tad gan sāksies "jautrība". Un tad vairs nepalīdzēs ne "tīrā zeme" ar 0,1 omu pretestību, ne no transformatora atvilktais zemējuma vads.

----------


## kaspich

> Un kas tad notiks, ja gāzes apkures katlam samainīs vietām fāzi ar nulli? Kura ir tā apkures katla elektronikas detaļa, kura reaģē uz fāzes / nulles pievienojumu? Kā pieviento to gāzes kaltlu, vietās kur ir "vecā elektrība" - ir 2 fāzes (230V), bet nulles nav vispār?
> 
> Ražotāji uz daudzām elektroiekārtām raksta pie kuras klemmes jāievieno fāze, bet pie kuras nulle, kaut arī nekāda tehniska iemesla tam nav. Vienīgais iemesls tam ir tāds, ka kaut kas jau pie tām klemmēm ir jāraksta, un vieglā ir uzrakstīt tieši: „šeit – fāzes, šeit – nulle”, nekā rakstīt neko neizsakošus apzīmējumus (A1, A2) un pēc tam instrukcijā rakstīt skaidrojumu, ka abi izvadi ir līdzvērtīgi. Nu varbūt arī drusku „smukāk izskatās”, ja elektroiekārtā, vienpolīgi releji ieslēdz fāzi, nevis nulli. Elektrotehniski tam nav gan nekādas nozīmes.


 pag, es it kaa gribeetu pretendeet, ka releji atsleedz faazi, ibo - atsleegtas vadiibas gadiijumaa pazuud faaze/spanis, nevis nulle. 
bet, citaadi - jaa, starpiibas nekaadas. netici man, paprasi Didzim, vinjsh Tev piekritiis par visiem 100.

----------


## krabis

Te visi tik gudri spriedelē, bet tā ir tikai teorija, pastāstīšu par savu praksi. Dzīvoju parastā piecstāvenē, piektā stāva dzīvoklī. Elektroapgāde, gan jau kā arī citur visur ir izveidota tā, ka pagrabā stāv centrālais skapis ar drošinātājiem un komunālās elektrības uzskaiti un no tā uz augšu ir metāla caurulēs ievērts alumīnija 3x16+10 kv. mm kabelis. Metāla caurules ir sametinātas ar skapja pagrabā korpusu un visu sadaļu pa stāviem korpusiem, plus vēl tur ir piemetinātas skrūves un savienotas ar korpusiem ar vada un uzgriežņu palīdzību. It kā stabila zeme. Nu jā pagraba sadalē arī nulle ir pieskrūvēta pie korpusa. Kabelis cilpojas no stāva uz stāvu pa klemņikiem, gan fāzes, gan nulle, protams zem vāciņiem ar LE plombēm. Tālāk stāv skaitītāji un elektrība sadalās pa dzīvokļiem. Katram dzīvoklim gan tikai 1 fāze. Kad taisīju savā dzīvoklī remontu, nomainīju arī visus vadus uz trīs dzīslu un uzliku iekšējo sadali ar atsevišķiem automātiem katras istabas apgaismojumam, kontaktiem, vannas istabas un virtuves kontaktiem uzliku arī noplūdniekus. 3x4 kv. mm kabeli aizvilku līdz kāpņu telpas sadalei. Zaļi dzelteno dzīslu pieskrūvēju pie sadales korpusa, fāzi un nulli attiecīgi pie skaitītāja attiecīgām klemmēm. Kādu laiku viss bija labi. Tad ne no šā, ne no tā sāka regulāri sist ārā manus noplūdniekus, centos noskaidrot iemeslu, bet nekādā jēgā netiku, beigās apnika un  savienoju viņus uz īso. Tas bija vasarā. Pagāja kāds laiks, pienāca rudens... kādu dienu atnākot mājās jūtu stipru sviluma smaku, ošņājos riņķī, līdz aizošņšjos līdz savai sadalei un atskrūvēju to vaļā... mana pievadkabeļa zilās un zaļi dzeltenās dzīslas izolācija tāda pakususi un nobrūnējusi... nu bāc, kas par brīnumiem, paķeru diceni, man rāda strāvu zaļi dzetenajā zemesvadā 50 A !!! Izslēdzu visus savus automātus, palieku tumsā un klusumā vienalga 50 A !!! Paķēru kusačkas ātrumā un knikš zemesvadu nost, nodzīvoja pamatīgas dzirksteles, kusačkām gali nokusa, bet tad sākās ļembasts visā kāpņutelpā. Nodega dažiem kaimiņiem televizori, datori, kam sāka dūmus velt ledusskapis utt. Kas izrādās, pa tiem kāpņu telpas skapjiem jau regulāri dzīvojās ar saviem kabeļiem lattelekomisti, kabeļtelevīzisti, visādas signalizāciju firmas un vispār visi, kam vien nav slinkums, un kādreiz kāds ir nolauzis nulles vadu pirmā stāva sadalē. Nu likumsakarīgi viss podjezds ir visu šo laiku nulli saņēmis caur sametinātajām trubām un manu dzīvokli. Kamēr rudenī, kad apkure vēl nebija pieslēgta viens otrs sāka sildīties ar elektriskajiem sildītājiem un patēriņs stipri pieauga, un man vadi sāka kūpēt. Tā lūk ar to trīsvadu sistēmu un viņas drošibu un kur vajag un kur nevajag savienot zemi un nulli. (p. s. Ja nebūtu es ielicis tos noplūdniekus un pēcāk noīsinājis, tad jau ar gan nekas tāds nebūtu noticis, bet tobrīd nevarēju saprast kas par lietu)

----------


## juris90

man ir pastāstāms līdzīgs gadījums, radiniekam privātmājā vannasistabā stāv boileris un lidz sadalei garažā aizvilkts trisdzislu kabelis, fāze pie automāta, nulle un zeme kopā uz sadales korpusu. lieta tāda ka tajā sadalē jau no psrs laikiem stāvēja skaitītājs un tagad jau nau nekads brinums, ka Latvenergo uzstada jaunās sadales ārā ar skaitītāju, viss bija ok lidz bridim, kad tika skaititajs iznests uz āra sadali, pagaja kaut kur nedēļa un tad kā mazgā rokas tā sit pa nagiem, kā iet vannā tā sit pa knaģiem , gāju skatīties, kas par huinju, pamērot starp boilera korpusu un grīdā iemontetu stieni voltmetrs paradija 63voltus, nu protams uzreiz tapa skaidrs, ka vainiga ir nulle. un jā izradijas, ka latvenergo nonjemot skaititaju nebija kartigi savienojuši bijušā skaitītaja pieejošo un aizejošo nullesvadu, tapēc ar sanāca, ka boileris darbojās meklējot nulli caur savu korpusu (atkārtošos, ka sadalē esošais boilera vads un nulles vads bija savienoti kopā un pieskruveti sadales korpusam). nu lūk šeit arī rodas dilemma, labak jau itkā savienot kopā nulli ar zemi, bet no otras puses...

----------


## Didzis

Nu kāda otra puse, zemējuma kontūra ta nebija. Šitais jau simtreiz apspriesta, bet vienalga atrodas kāds "sertificēts" elektriķis, kurš stāsta muļķības. Tātad mājā jābūt zemējuma komtūram,kurš mājas galvenajā sadalē obligāti jāsavieno ar mājai pienākošo nullesvadu. Tālāk pa maju jau velk atsevišķu nullesvadu un zaļidzelteno zemejuma vadu.  Nu nav citu "pareizāku" risinājumu. Tas,ka daudzdzīvokļu krievulaiku majās  nekāda zemējuma nav, tas cits jautajums, bet tak neviens to neliedz izveidot. Es protams saprotu, ka lielākajai daļai iedzīvotāju ir pilnīgi pofig tas zemējums, jo milzu parādi par komunālajiem pakalpojumiem un visdrīzāk nekādu zemējumu neviens netaisīs. Ja par variantiem,ka jevropā no transformatora apakšstacijas velk piecdzīslu kabeli, tad tas notiek tikai pilsetās. Ja transformātors atrodas ļoti tuvu mājai, vai pat atrodas ēkā, tad skaidrs, ka netaisīs vēl vienu atkārtotā zemējuma kontūru, bet pievelk piekto vedu no apakšstacijas zemējuma kontūra. Pa gaisu jevropā neviens piecas drātis nevelk.

----------


## sharps

> Un kas tad notiks, ja gāzes apkures katlam samainīs vietām fāzi ar nulli? Kura ir tā apkures katla elektronikas detaļa, kura reaģē uz fāzes / nulles pievienojumu? Kā pieviento to gāzes kaltlu, vietās kur ir "vecā elektrība" - ir 2 fāzes (230V), bet nulles nav vispār?
> 
> Ražotāji uz daudzām elektroiekārtām raksta pie kuras klemmes jāievieno fāze, bet pie kuras nulle, kaut arī nekāda tehniska iemesla tam nav. Vienīgais iemesls tam ir tāds, ka kaut kas jau pie tām klemmēm ir jāraksta, un vieglā ir uzrakstīt tieši: „šeit – fāzes, šeit – nulle”, nekā rakstīt neko neizsakošus apzīmējumus (A1, A2) un pēc tam instrukcijā rakstīt skaidrojumu, ka abi izvadi ir līdzvērtīgi. Nu varbūt arī drusku „smukāk izskatās”, ja elektroiekārtā, vienpolīgi releji ieslēdz fāzi, nevis nulli. Elektrotehniski tam nav gan nekādas nozīmes.


 
Ar šito joku pats biju saskāries. To man centās iestaastīt kāds neelektroniķis gāzes vīriņš, kas veic apkopi gāzes katliem. Barošanas bloks iekšā konkrētajam katlam pratakais 50Hz trafiņš ar taisngriezi galā. Secinājums viens cilvēks vadījies pēc gāzes katla apkopes rokas grāmatiņas, kurā ar par L un N pieslēgumu bija minēts. Tad vīriņš centās iestātīt ka katls nestrādā tādēļ ka barošana pieslēgta nepareizi. Beigās pierādīju šim, ka pie vainas ir lētais ķīniešu reostats, kas nodilis. Ieliku vietā krievu brīnumu un šance jau 4-5 gadus un spraud štepseli rozetē tā vai šitā.  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu labi. un es aizvakar redzeeju [jaa, ok, krutu - piekriitu, ka taadi ir paariitis LV] siltumsuuknja vadiibu. un tur - IR butiski, kas pie kaa piesleegts.
jo tur ir 3 faazes kompresoriem, ir L+N vadiibai, ar sho 3 faazu monitoreeshanu [pret vadiibas plati], u.t.t.

secinaajums - NEVAJAG iepraktizeeties straadaat NEPROFESIOANALI. tas, ka gadiijaas tupaakais apkures katls, kuram viss poh, nenoziimee, ka visur viss ir paraleeli.
par teemu - atsleedz FAAZI: jau rakstiiju. mudakam, kursh piesleedzi nepareizi, un taapeec es nevaru neko paarkomuteet/padarboties [ar atrubiitu vadiibu], vareetu arii zobus paretinaat [ja jeega buutu]. bet, kaa shis forums raada - liiemnis ir kaa mazpisaanos, pie vieteejiem kulturas nama kodeejiem.

----------


## sharps

Galu galaa ir tak arī trīs fāzu ventilatori vai ripzāģi, kuriem griešanās virziens atkarīgs no fāzu pieslēguma.

Bija gadījums, ka kādā veķī ar impulsu barokli vajadzēja parakāties ar digitālā oscilogrāfa taustiem. Kā ar šupiem tam verķim pieskāros momentā izblieza impulsniekam kondiķus. Tikai tad atskārtu ka impulsnieki nebija galvaniski atdalīti.  Ar veco krievu oscili nekā tamldzīga, jo tur 50Hz trafiņš iekšā.

----------


## Airis

Ja elektroiekārta darbojas no 3 fāzēm, tad protams, ka tur ir svarīgi kur pievienot fāzes, kur zemējumu, kur neitrāli (arī fāzu secība dažreiz ir svarīga). Šādā gadijumā, sajaucot vietām kādu fāzes vadu ar nulles vadu, iekārta labākajā gadījumā nedarbosies, sliktākajā gadījumā nokūpēs ar ziliem dūmiem. Un protams, ja iekārta ir stacionāra un darbojas no vienas fāzes, tad fāzes / nulles pievienojumu atbilstību ievērot vajag, kaut vai tāpēc, ka iekārtai vai būt čupa automātu, releju, signāllampiņu,u.t.t. un no drošības viedokļa caur automātu ir jāiet fāzei. Diskusija jau bija par to, cik svarīga ir fāzes / nulles pievienošana sadzīves elektroiekārtai, kura darbojas no vienas fāzes, un to cik labas un drošas ir angļu tipa elektrības rozetes / dakšiņas, jo tās var iespraust tikai vienā veidā. Un te nu ir grūti iedomāties kādu vienfāzes mājas sadzīves elektroiekārtu, kurai tiešām ir svarīgi nulles / fāzes pievienojums. Arī piemērs par gāzes apkures kalta automātiku vairāk izskatās pēc iekārtas defekta, un vainīgā meklēšanas, nekā pēc racionāla izskaidrojumu, kāpēc iekārta nedarbojas. Ja piemēram, aizvedot uz garantiju televizoru, remontētājs pateiktu, ka defekts ir saistīts ar to, ka dakšiņa ir bijusi iesprausta nepareizi, tad tas labākajā gadījumā izraisītu smīnu par remontētāja profesionalitāti, bet ja to pašu pasaka gāzes katlu tirgotājs, tad mēs nez kāpēc mājam ar galvu un sakām, ka laikam jau viņam ir taisnība. Tas jau nekas, ka gāzes apkures katla automātika nav sarežģītāka par televizoru, un pat ne par veļas mašīnu, kuriem nez kāpēc ir pie vienas vietas, tas kā ir pievienota fāze/nulle (kā ir iesprausta dakšiņa).

----------


## Ivi

Palasīju nedaudz šo tēmu un apjuku - ko darīt ja slēdzu klāt 3 fāzu iekārtu (elektromotoru) ar 4 izvadiem pie 5 vadu kabeļa? Vienot zemējumu un neitrāli kopā un likt pie korpusa? Vai likt tikai neitrāli?
Vecajās lauku mājās tur nekāda izvēle nebija, 4 vadu  sistēma  ::

----------


## next

Neitraali pie korpusa jaasleedz jo Latvenergo taa prasa.
Un zemeejumu jaasleedz taapeec ka mees tak zinaam kas tur straadaa un vinjiem neticam.
Ir veel iisteni paranoisks sleegums, bet par to tikai atsevishkjaa teemaa.

----------


## Ivi

Un ja slēdzu 4 dzīslu kabeli pie ''jaunā'' 5 kontaktu konektora, izmantoju L1 , L2, L3 un N? un N kā jau minēja pie korpusiem?

----------


## Isegrim

No visiem šajā pasaulē dažādos areālos izplatītajiem štepseļiem (plugs) un sienas rozetēm (sockets), britu standartam atbilstošie ir vislabākie. Laikam esmu vienīgai ne-anglis Rīgā, kura mājās elektroinstalācijas izpildītas ar britu elementiem. Nebija grūti štepseļus nomainīt. 

Neitrāle ir jāpieslēdz tikai tur, kur tā paredzēta! Ar zemējumu tāpat. Ja nav atsevišķas _klemmītes_, izveido pats drošu savienojumu ar korpusu, t.i., piemet piekto vadu (dzeltenzaļo). Svarīgi, lai otrā galā viss būtu kārtībā - lai zemējums ar attiecīgo pretestību būtu reāls, ne kaut kas pie ūdens rores pieķibināts.

----------


## Tārps

Prātīgāk jau nu būtu nulli vienot pie zemējuma spailītes, jo tā vienmēr resnāka un garāka. Tas nodrošina lielāku jaudas pārvadi , labāku -lielāku kontaktvirsmu un pieslēdzas pirmā, bet atslēdzas pēdējā. "N " spaile domāta darba nullei, kuras 3f dzinēja gadījumā nav (ja tikai palaidēja spole nav uz 230 V.
   Gudri elektriķi N un zemi savieno kopā, jo nevar zināt ko katrs iebakstīs tai kontaktā. Tikai tad, ja lieto sistēmā noplūdes automātus, tad gan N un zeme stingri nodalāma.

----------

